# Trainers in PA and NJ or surrounding area?



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Any recommendations for good bird dog trainers in New England? I helped introduce a few HWVs to birds last weekend and a couple of them are interested in pursuing more training. I've already told them about NAVHDA and some other resources, but I think they'd like a little more help at first. Feel free to PM me if you prefer. Thanks!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Dan Burjan is a Vizsla guru. I don't know if he is still training on the side or not. Burjan's have quite a history in the Vizsla world. I don't have any particular contact info for him, so I can only suggest google....

Nate


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, Nate. I can't find any up to date contacts for him, but I did find many more recommendations and an old number I'll try later. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Will Kelly (Dec 16, 2012)

Dan is no longer training vizslas. He has another full time business. They do still breed every year or so. 

There are two active clubs. The Vizsla Club of Northern NJ and the Vizsla Club of Greater New York. Http://www.vcnnj.com http://www.thevcgny.com. 

There are a number of trainers in the area. An excellent trainer is Pete Deangelis in slatington, pa. I think his kennel is Longview.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Just seeing this now. Thanks Will and welcome to the forum.


----------

